# Ruger M77 Mark II Trigger Job



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have 3 Ruger M77 Mark II's, for the money I like them, just have to get the triggers worked on. One of mine is done, purchased it that way. Anyone have any suggestions on toning down the trigger myself or inexpensively?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Last one I had done was around 60 bucks if I recall I had a local gunsmith do it. He put a kit in it if I am not mistaken but that was 10-12 years ago. I love my Ruger. Magnum3.5


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Go to http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html and read it very carefully, and look at the drawings, and you should be able to do it yourself, provided you have the skill and patients.

I have done close to two dozen Ruger Triggers following these instructions. Go slow and pay attention to to detail, adn reassemble and try it often to check your progress. Most of the Rugers I have done have ended up between 2 Lbs. and 3 Lbs. depending on what the owner wanted. Most of the time I have had to replace the trigger spring with a lighter weight spring to achieve the desired pull weight, but I have clipped as much as 3/4 of a coil off of the factory spring. I jsut searched the hardware store until I found some spring stock of the same diameter, but made out of smaller diameter spring wire, Generally when making a replacement spring I start a touch longer than the original spring (using the ligher spring material) and trim as needed to achieve the desired pull weight.

The biggest thing is to get the trigger to break as clean as possible.

If you are not comfortable doing this and or do not want to tackle this project yourself any number of gunsmiths should be able to get your triggers quite good for about $50.00 each.

Good luck

Larry[/url]


----------

